# A few for Thursday



## robrpb (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 15, 2021)

Those are good ones Rob.  I like the How to live to 100, lol.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 15, 2021)

The big pot cracked me up. That's how I cook!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 15, 2021)

I am going to have to send that dolls heads on to a few people who it will probably freak out.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 15, 2021)

Oh... Miss Piggie... want to know my safe word?


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 15, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Oh... Miss Piggie... want to know my safe word?



LOLx2


----------



## forktender (Jul 16, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> The big pot cracked me up. That's how I cook!


Same here, big time.


----------



## robrpb (Jul 16, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Those are good ones Rob.  I like the How to live to 100, lol.  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks. I'm still working on the first 99.



noboundaries said:


> The big pot cracked me up. That's how I cook!



I cook the same way too.



bbqbrett said:


> I am going to have to send that dolls heads on to a few people who it will probably freak out.



Let me know what your friends say to you. :)



browneyesvictim said:


> Oh... Miss Piggie... want to know my safe word?



I couldn't stop laughing when I saw Miss Piggie.

Thanks to all for your replies and likes.

Rob


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 16, 2021)

Ha.  Good ones Rob.  Everyone at our place cringes when they see me heading for the stove carrying the big pot.
Gary


----------

